# 500 point campaign list, help!



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

i have a campaign at my local store coming up and need a 500 points list, doing orks  any ideas of something i can mash together in the month? 

thanks


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thread moved to 40k Army Lists.

Are there any restrictions on choices apart from the normal 2 Troop 1 HQ ?


How many minis do you think you can get sorted in a month?

With the HQ choices that make certain units troops you could do an all bike army using Wazdakka Gutzmek or some such crazyness to keep the numbers of minis to paint down.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't live near Stoke do you? or is there a rash of campaigns starting at 500 points in GW retail land?


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, get this:

Big Mek /w KFF, Bosspole

2x11 Shoota Boyz /w Big Shoota and Trukks

2 Deff Dreads /w Kustom Mega Blasta and Skorcha
You can pack everything into the KFF bubble and go to town. At this low of points the KFF should be enough to protect the Dreads while they get into charge range.


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

mass reply, i thought about doing a all bike army but unfortunatley dont have any bikes atm but do have about 40 boyz, warboss, 10 nobz and three deffkoptas.

I do live in stoke  the campaign is at GW hanley 

the list given sounds good would just need to get the dreads and trukks got and painted


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Zorcoth said:


> I do live in stoke  the campaign is at GW hanley


prepare to get your ass handed to you Tzeentch stylee. Muahahahahahaahah


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

haha :L the gauntlet is set


----------

